# durabond failure



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

I have plaster ceiling from the 50's giving me a hard time and I'm not sure how to address it.
I primed the ceiling with Ben Moore troubleshooting oil primer and let dry for 24 hrs with fans running in the room. Then used durabond for the first coat of crack repair. The second coat was easy sand. Overnight the durabond failed and bubbled. But the easy sand did not experience and bonding issues. 
This am I did a test patch with green lid compound. Two hours later, the test is tight with no issues.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Could be a chemical reaction between oil primer and dura-bond, could be the finish failure under the primer, etc.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Durabond doesn't have any glue, it doesn't stick very well to plaster, plastic, or oil paints. If you use an oil primer, it has to be totally cured. I couldn't find the product you referred to on the Ben Moore site, but the only oil primer they listed is a slow cure.

The bubbles you saw probably were from primer solvent out gassing. It's much safer to use an acrylic primer, shellac, or just put some acrylic modifier or glue in the durabond water when you get ready to mix.


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

USG Plaster bond - Larson Plaster Weld - UGL Drylok are your answers if you are going to use hot mud straight over plaster surfaces. These products will lock your mud on really tight. You can get away without them if you pull your first coat of hot mud really tight, and then come back over the first coat after it dries, but I always use a plaster bond when in doubt.

I have been making a nice living doing plaster repairs and tie in work for the past 13-14 years using these products without fail. I have had a couple failures when I didn't use them.

As far as bubbling goes, this could be for many reasons. Too thick causing sag, applied over too damp a surface, or the paper layer on the plaster/sheetrock surface was abraded away or damaged. Hot mud will bubble leaving little pits after sanding when applied over painted surfaces because it is drying totally outward instead of into the substrate and and surface at the same time.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

This ceiling was a experiment. Its smooth, plaster, minor water stains, and imperfections. I have had good, consistent results using oil primer and easy sand for these repairs. But never tried Durabond in a comparable situation.
The primer used is 5th on the list. Its fast dry and not the Long line of oil primers.
http://www2.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...products/fresh-start-premium-exterior-primers 
Fortunately this ceiling is part of a large remodel. In a few weeks I will have to address the plaster living room ceiling. I'm going to try the plaster weld.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

JAH said:


> The primer used is 5th on the list. Its fast dry and not the Long line of oil primers.
> http://www2.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...products/fresh-start-premium-exterior-primers


I count #5 as being the 024 primer, which has an 8 hr recoat time according to the TDS.


----------

